# Which should I get, fischeri or schlimii?



## ScottMcC (Sep 19, 2006)

I can only get one of them, and am having trouble deciding which I like more. They're both small, fuzzy, pink phrags, and both are the same price and in spike. Visually I think I like the fischeri a little better, but I've never seen either in person, so it could just be deceptive photography. Of course, I could just get Pink Panther and have both, except that they're sold out.

http://www.orchidweb.com/cat_dtl.asp?P_Recno=557&f_pagenumber=1&tpn=1

http://www.orchidweb.com/cat_dtl.asp?P_Recno=3748&f_pagenumber=1&tpn=1


----------



## johnndc (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, fischeri is a smaller plant, which is nice I think. Though I have a few and am still learning to grow them well.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 19, 2006)

For the price, I'd get the schlimii since it's mature and in spike whereas the fischeri are probably seedlings.

EDIT: d'oh, both are in spike. I like the shape and coloring of schlimii more to be honest, but I'm no good at decisions like that and so have both.

Jon
________
Lamborghini lm001


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 19, 2006)

The fischeri is in spike, Jon.

As for me, I MUCH prefer fischeri. I have three, myself! (tiny ones, though.)


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2006)

schlimii - fragrance gets it extra points (though frankly, neither do much for me!)


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Scott,

I would get the fischeri. It has better shaped flowers, that are more contrasting in color (dark pink to purple pouch, with light pink petals that are dark in the center of the petals). Also the fischeri plant stays more compact. The only advantage of Phrag. schlimii is that it may be a little easier to grow than the fischeri.

And in if you really can't decide; probably by next year we will be selling Phrag. Pink Panther again....the hybrid between Phrag. fischeri and Phrag. schlimii (see my avitor and my first post)....it has all the good qualities of both parents, and shows hybrid vigor; it grows much easier than either parent.

Robert


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 19, 2006)

After seeing the good doctor's Pink Panther this weekend, I would recommend waiting for one rather than getting either parent species. Both are tricky in my hands and I suspect I'm not the only one. The hybrid looks vigorous.

Failing that, I'd get the fischeri... it is less common.

Rob


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm with Rob (littlefrog). If i had the choice id wait for the hybrid other fischeri it is.

Hey Doc, question on the pink panther. Can it thrive in warm conditions with no limpy leaves? (possibilty year round ) at 70f-89f hi/low? Thanks


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Rob (Littlefrog)! It was good to see you in person in Milwaukee! ....It is funny that we have two (that I know of) Dr. Rob's on this forum...

Marco,

to answer you question. Phrag. Pink Panther will probably do better in warmer conditions compared to either one of it's parents, but I would not say that it would thrive there. It probably does best in cool to intermediate conditions. We used to have a lot of our Phrag hybrids in our warmest house. They used to grow OK there, but after we moved a lot of them (especially our besseae and besseae hybrids) to our coolest house we noticed they did a lot better there, and the flower quality (both size and color) improved a lot.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 19, 2006)

OH, and I forgot, by next year we will have a new cross available too. I crossed Phrag. Pink Panther onto a very flat well shaped Phrag. besseae. so these should be kind of inbetween a Phrag. Hanne Popow and a Phrag. Barbara LeAnn, but probably rounder in shape. The seedlings have been growing like weeds.

Robert


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2006)

I also prefer the hybrid over the two parents.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2006)

The fischeri seem to be a darker purple consistently. I too am waiting for the fischeriXschlimii cross to become available again. I hope I dont have to wait in line. E.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Doc.


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 20, 2006)

uh oh...tricky how? I don't like the sound of that one bit, especially coming from someone who's semi-pro at this business.

this may change things entirely...

edit: and furthermore, if these two are indeed overly tricky, does anyone have any suggestions of something slightly less tricky from www.orchidweb.com's in spike/bloom list? thanks!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm actually not at all the world's best phrag grower. Or even in the top half, I imagine. I was pretty good until I built the greenhouse, now I'm learning all over again. So just because I can't grow it, doesn't mean you can't. 

For me, schlimii fails to thrive. It grows, it just doesn't _grow_... Same with fischeri. I do fine with the hybrids, though.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 20, 2006)

Heather,

I will not stop you from getting both species and the primary hybrid oke:. I'm sure you will be most happy with all 3. It will gain you the satisfaction of species conservation as well as having a unique hybrid. 

-Jason


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2006)

Jason Fischer said:


> Heather,
> 
> I will not stop you from getting both species and the primary hybrid oke:. I'm sure you will be most happy with all 3. It will gain you the satisfaction of species conservation as well as having a unique hybrid.
> 
> -Jason


Sounds good. Are you offering a special????


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2006)

Jason Fischer said:


> Heather,
> 
> I will not stop you from getting both species and the primary hybrid oke:. I'm sure you will be most happy with all 3. It will gain you the satisfaction of species conservation as well as having a unique hybrid.
> 
> -Jason



Hmm, I'm not sure that was meant for me. I've had both species in the past and neither of them did that much for me so they moved on to better homes. That said I do like Pink Panther quite a bit!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, Pink panther x besseae sounds great!! I hope there's a paintball tournament near Orchids Ltd soon so I can stop by there. E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 20, 2006)

I love fischeri. I haven't seen a blooming Pink Panther but I bet it is nice.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, Eric if you have a Paint Ball tounament close to OL feel free to stop by: Ask for Robert and I will give you a tour (That applies to all you folks too; if you are ever in the neighberhood).

Robert


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2006)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, Eric if you have a Paint Ball tounament close to OL feel free to stop by: Ask for Robert and I will give you a tour (That applies to all you folks too; if you are ever in the neighberhood).
> 
> Robert



Cool! How far are you guys from Minneapolis? My sister lives in Brooklyn Park which, I believe, isnt to far away from Minneapolis. If you guys aren't far I'm gonna come visit.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 20, 2006)

We are in Plymouth, a suburb of Minneapolis on the western side. I would guess it is about 15 to 20 minutes away (depending on traffic) from Brooklyn Park. Go to our website for directions or give us a call (see our website for the number).

Robert


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2006)

Marco said:


> If you guys aren't far I'm gonna come visit.



Can I tag along?  I'd love to visit. Some day....


----------



## Kyle (Sep 20, 2006)

I was there in the summer. Jason gave me the grand tour. Very impressive. 
I only took one picture, of a huge Phal gigantea.

Unfortunatly, I wasn't able to bring anything home. 

Kyle


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sweet! I can't wait my sisters baby is due soon too. I'm pretty sure I'll be visiting within the next year. 

Heather lets go! Anyone else wanna go on a field trip? lol


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Eric,

If you want to know about paintball tournaments in MN, talk to my buddy Robo (also the guy who Phrag. Robert Palm is named after). He is the biggest paintball freak I know and travels the US playing tournaments. I think his gun collection is over 50 now! Here's a link to his website:

http://www.robotsonic.com/

All of you are welcome to visit anytime! I'd like to start an event here again, maybe even re-kindle the old ISOSO we had (slipper orchid meeting) back in the mid 90's.


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 21, 2006)

ugh, you were supposed to be discussing which phrag I should get, not paintball...

although speaking of plants that look like paintball victims, my wife thinks we should get a paph bellatulum. thoughts? I hear they can be kinda tricky too...


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2006)

Theres a bunch of professional thread hi-jackers here


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Be ye not envious, non-paintball playing fools. Paintball is the most fun you can have w/ your clothes on. [There's nothing like teasing your neighbors while watering your collection naked.] I travel around the country as a refferee in one of the leagues. I also play tournaments in the NE and Canada. I cant imagine someone went to Orchids Ltd. and didn't get 1 plant!!! I'd pull out my nosehairs before that happened, OW! If I get to Minn. I will certainly drop by, Thanx. Now I know where H.P. Norton got some of his stock. E.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 22, 2006)

OK back to the fischeri and schlimii debate....

I posted pictures of both species, plus it's hybrid, so you can compare. I also added pictures of the staminodes. It is interesting that the staminode of Pink Panther is exactly intermediate between the 2 parents.

Phrag. schlimii:







Phrag. fischeri:






Phrag. Pink Panther:






Staminode of Phrag. schlimii:






Staminode of Phrag. fischeri:






Staminode of Phrag. Pink Panther:






Robert


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

NYEric said:


> I cant imagine someone went to Orchids Ltd. and didn't get 1 plant!!!



I live in Canada. Didn't want to risk getting the plant siezed when I crossed the border. Canadians are allowed to bring less then 50 plants back from the states without phyto or permits, but I didn't want to risk running into an ignorant border guard. Next time, i'll probably pick up a couple.

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2006)

Can the offspring be better than it's parents???


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 22, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Can the offspring be better than it's parents???


 

Yes, see my reply on the Phrag. besseae thread.

Sometimes when you cross two species (or two isolated populations from the same species like 2 different varieties) you will get hybrid vigor. The resulting hybrid will be easier to grow, faster to grow and form flowers, and sometimes the flowers can be larger and more colorfull than either one of it's parents.

As an example: say species A is adapted to growing at sea level at 85 degree F day and 70 degree F night temperatures. Species B grows up in the mountains at 65 degree F day and 50 degree night temperatures. If you cross the two species together the resulting hybrid can grow anywhere between 65 to 85 degree day and 50 to 70 degree night temperatures. As a result the hybrid can grow in a wider range of enviromental conditions. (think also soil, humidity, light etc etc).

Robert


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

Very well put Rob.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2006)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, see my reply on the Phrag. besseae thread.


Actually, that was a rhetorical question. I need to use smileys more.

I think the Pink Panther is one of the best Phrag flowers I've ever seen. Maybe the best orchid. It is simply gorgeous.:drool: 

I hope you will let us know when they are available again...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

I love pubecsent flowers, Pink Panther, Hanne Popow, St. Ouen, but the colors of Atsuko Fischer are truly amazing, Pink and Purple mix. Regarding border guards, just slip a $20 in the passport and everything looks good... And by the way, those closeups are kind of obscene. In my mind? Nothing, why? E.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm a self-confessed lurker (I'm far outclassed here in experience and feel asinine making noise), but that is a gorgeous hybrid! Maybe what I like about it most is that it doesn't really look like a hybrid...just a really perfect species. Like a super fischeri! I've been debating the purchase of a fischeri for years (have a nice schlimii 'Elizabeth' for now), but I may just wait until you have more of these available.


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

streetmorrisart said:


> I'm a self-confessed lurker (I'm far outclassed here in experience and feel asinine making noise), but that is a gorgeous hybrid! Maybe what I like about it most is that it doesn't really look like a hybrid...just a really perfect species. Like a super fischeri! I've been debating the purchase of a fischeri for years (have a nice schlimii 'Elizabeth' for now), but I may just wait until you have more of these available.



outclassed? please! no one here is outclassed I for one know I ask super dumb questions all the time.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 25, 2006)

I didn't mean to imply people who aren't experts shouldn't speak up. I just feel weird about it personally. There's a lot to be gotten out of listening to the people who sell and hybridize these guys for a living. I'll speak up when I have a unique question, but generally things can be answered by looking at my books and around the web so that's what I do. (Is there a guilty smiley?!)


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

streetmorrisart said:


> ... I may just wait until you have more of these available.




I see a run on Phrag. Pink Panther in your future, Jason and Robert.


----------

